# Living at Airports



## MetalBryan (Apr 6, 2021)

Here's a short article about people living at airports, with some updated stats about the pandemic.

www.cnn.com/travel/article/how-people-end-up-living-at-airports


----------



## Xentah (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep this is pretty intense. I have noticed people I had a strong suspicion lived in the airport before, and honestly it's pretty smart. Dangerous but smart. However any of our alternative living plans has a level of danger in it, and this one I would imagine is one of the least dangerous and possibly the least expensive.


----------

